# National Registry



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your Immediate Action is Needed to Stop Gun Control!
We only have a few days left until anti-gunners in the House put YOUR God-given rights to a vote. A vote is expected this week!

If Nancy Pelosi succeeds in passing its radical H.R. 8 - the anti-gun lobby will have taken a giant first step toward achieving its BIGGEST goals of 2019:

&#128680;Mandating UNIVERSAL background checks&#128680;
&#128680;BANNING all private gun sales&#128680;
&#128680;Creating a federal registry of ALL U.S. Gun Owners&#128680;
Please help Gun Owners of America STOP this assault on YOUR liberty by sending our pre-written letter above to urge YOUR representative to oppose this assault on our rights.

Under H.R. 8's oppressive gun control, many private transfers of guns would require burdensome and ineffective Brady Background checks&#8230;

&#8230;and ANYONE who refuses to comply - even if they just hand their gun to a close friend for ONE second - could be sent to prison.

And then there's a companion bill, H.R. 1112, that will also be voted on this week. This language would penalize every gun purchaser who receives a non-committal response from the FBI - essentially extending the 3-day waiting period to a minimum of two weeks.

And that's the minimum! The worst-case scenario is that the Attorney General can hold up your gun purchases indefinitely, which is a distinct possibility under this bill.

It is our God-given right to bear arms, and we will not sit by and allow the government to dictate what we can and cannot do with our own property.

This is just the FIRST of many attacks Nancy Pelosi and her army of anti-gunners have planned now that they're back in power.

And as America's NO COMPROMISE gun advocacy group, we cannot allow them to gain this early victory.

Stand up to this attack on YOUR 2A rights by sending this pre-written letter above to YOUR Congressman, urging them to oppose H.R. 8 and protect YOUR God-given rights from this anti-gun crusade.

















National gun registration will be the beginning of the end. Expect soon afterward a heavy handed confiscation of guns and imprisonment of those suspected of noncompliance or out right disobeadiance. After all the communist pigs masquerading as democrats hate you and may allow you to exist as slaves.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Must be from GOA. They like to use hyperbole to whip up hysteria.

Will be DOA in the Senate.
And even then, Trump has already said he would veto it if by some chance it made his desk.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Must be from GOA. .........


Ya think!?!? :vs_worry:



Camel923 said:


> ........Please help Gun Owners of America STOP this assault...............


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is as good as dead, because there is still 50% or more, who want to retain their guns, and their rights.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Socialism can not allow the people any means of defending themselves.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Go to this thread regarding H.R.8 and you'll see where @Kauboy dissected the email sent by the GOA: https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...s-sks-ak-ar/115343-ceos-hr-8-open-letter.html

Misrepresenting the facts cause people to not listen. Shame on the GOA for that!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@Kauboy provides great a summary as usual. But as with anything reported does anyone really think it will be destroyed? Really? JMHO based on past behavior of government.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> @Kauboy provides great a summary as usual. But as with anything reported does anyone really think it will be destroyed? Really? JMHO based on past behavior of government.


Will what be destroyed? The H.R.? Doubt it will be passed by the Senate. Even if it does, Trump says he'll kill it. If that be the case, there'll not be enough votes to override the veto.

The bigger story is that the GOA lied. Sure, the bill is a bad one, but hyping it up is not good. As a matter of fact, it is very bad. It kills the GOA's credibility.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

GOA is in it for the money.
I’d like to see an annual statement of wages, salaries, and what percentage is actually spent for their stated purpose.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> GOA is in it for the money.
> I'd like to see an annual statement of wages, salaries, and what percentage is actually spent for their stated purpose.


It is my opinion that all, and I mean all lobbyist organizations are in it for the money.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes we need truth from gun rights organizations for sure. After reading my post I realize in haste I did not communicate effectively. I just do not trust the elected or unelected members of the government with any sort or record of whom has what firearm. I was referring to destruction of information after collected information was used for approvals. I know in PA they keep records that they legally are not allowed to. Perhaps I am only making sense to my self.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Yes we need truth from gun rights organizations for sure. After reading my post I realize in haste I did not communicate effectively. I just do not trust the elected or unelected members of the government with any sort or record of whom has what firearm. I was referring to destruction of information after collected information was used for approvals. I know in PA they keep records that they legally are not allowed to. Perhaps I am only making sense to my self.


You used a broken prop, but you make sense. We have to stand up against the continuous attacks against our rights; rights that were given to us by God and not the government. The government does not have the right to restrict rights that were given to us by a much higher Authority.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ya think!?!? :vs_worry:


Honestly, I did not read it close enough to see that.
I'm not as easily manipulated as some folks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I was referring to destruction of information after collected information was used for approvals.


Without firsthand accounts of how that data is used, I cannot say for certain that the records are truly destroyed.
However, H.R. 1112 does address the issue as if it is a given that they WILL be destroyed.
An excerpt:


> "(B) If such other person has met the requirements of paragraph (1)(B)(ii) before the system destroys the records related to the firearm transaction, the licensee may continue to rely on such other person having met the requirements for an additional 25 calendar days after the date such other person first met the requirements.".


In this context, "licensee" is the FFL conducting the background check and "such other person" is the recipient of the firearm in the transaction.

It is an assumption on my part, but speaking as a software developer, when I read "before the system destroys", I am immediately lead to believe that this is an automated function of record destruction.
However, also being a developer, I know just how simple it is to mirror off that data to an "archive" before destruction takes place, so it could just be smoke.

Again, no firsthand knowledge to verify any of this.

For those interested:
Text of H.R. 8: https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/8/text
Text of H.R. 1112: https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/1112/text

If you're accustomed to reading a newspaper article, they're both about the same length. Not too bad, but a lot of references to things not mentioned in the text itself. (ie. existing laws)


----------

